# How much did your Preemie weigh at term?



## Srrme

Elias is 39 weeks and 1 day today, and weighed in at 6 pounds 9 ounces yesterday. I'm just curious how much your Preemies weighed by their due date? :)


----------



## Foogirl

Abby was 3lbs 7oz at birth, 11 weeks later around her due date she was 7lbs 11oz.

It all went downhill from there :dohh:


----------



## Wantabean

cam was 6lbs 8 at birth and then he didnt get weighed till he was 6 weeks and he was 7lbs 14. not much of a weight gain :( at 10 weeks he was 9lbs 3 so still very small xx


----------



## katy1310

Sophie was 1lb 13 when she was born, and she was 5lbs 6 when she came home 6 days before her due date, but dropped a couple of ounces that week - she was maybe back up to 5lbs 6 by her due date I think.


----------



## PrincessPea

Jessica was 1lb 5oz at birth and by her due date, 16 weeks later, she was 5lb 12oz. That was 7th Jan and today she weighs 6lb 6oz.


----------



## 25weeker

Holly was 1lb 7oz at birth and came home a couple of days before her due date weighing 5lb.


----------



## nkbapbt

Lakai was 1.63 lbs at birth and over 7lbs at his due date.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Roughly - because I'm too lazy to go back and find the exact figures ...

Andrew was 1lb 6oz at birth; and 11 weeks later, he was discharged two days after EDD at around 4lb.


----------



## AP

It was about 7lb and we were like foo :rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

Jaycee was born 3lb5oz and weighed 7lb2oz 4 days before DD. Chloe was 3lb10oz born and weighed 7lb8oz 4 days before dd


----------



## bob2331

Harry was 1pound 8oz at birth and at his due daye, weighed in at 4pound 12oz x


----------



## toothfairyx

Jamie was 2lbs 11oz at 28+5 and about 5lbs 13 on his due date.


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay was born at 35 weeks weighing 5lb 7oz and at 39 weeks he weighed 5lb 10oz.


----------



## Foogirl

sb22 said:


> It was about 7lb and we were like foo :rofl:

Where did our lovely chubsters go???


----------



## pink.crazy

Leo was born at 2lb 11.5oz and weighed 7lb on his due date :)


----------



## Fiestagal

Connor was 2lb 11 1/2 oz, he weighed 3lb 
10 on his due date.


----------



## dippy

Hey my baby was 1.9 lb at birth at full term was only 4lb but did hav lots of issues on nicu. Nec reflux etc so I reckon that had a lot to do with her wt. X


----------



## Jugs15

Honor was 3lb at birth at 30+3 and i should be 39 weeks tomorrow and she's 4lb 5oz today :) still off the bottom of charts even with age corrected but even my 38 weeker was only 5lb 13oz so I don't grow them big!


----------



## jude71

Harry was born 8lb 13oz 5 weeks early....his due date he was 11lb 4 :haha:


----------



## vermeil

Vincent was born at 27 weeks weighing 570g (1lb4oz) due to severe iugr. Upon leaving the hospital 3 weeks past his due date he weighed 3kg (6.6lbs). Now at 8.5 months (5.5 corrected) he weighs about 7kg (15lbs or so). Hes catching up well!


----------



## deobi

Dean was 2lbs 7oz at birth and I think he weighed 6.5lbs by his due date. I took him home at 36.5wks and about 4.5lbs. I know for sure in april he was over 8lbs the same weight as my friend's daughter who was born within 2days of his due date.

Now he's over 20lbs!! Big boy :)


----------



## 3 girlies

sydnee was 4lb 3oz at birth (35 weeks) & 5lb 15oz at term! shes now just over 16lb at 1 year old :)


----------



## jodimaire

my daughter was born at 26 weeks weight 2 pounds and by her due date weighed 6.7pounds


----------



## skymommy08

Landon was born at 34+3 weighing 5lbs 13oz. At term he was 7lbs 12oz 2 weeks later he is at 10lbs 6oz.


----------



## shayandbump

Liam was 3lb 10oz when he was born, 10 weeks later on his due date he weighs 7lb 6oz :)


----------



## jnall1965

Kerrie was 4lbs 14oz and was born at 34 weeks. She lost a lot of weight due to not having a sucking reflex so was tube fed my breast milk. At her lowest she was 3lbs 14 oz. On her due date she had put on all her lost weight and weighed 4lbs 14oz the same as what she was when she was born.

She is now a healthy young lady who will be 16 in June!


----------



## alibaba24

4lb 4oz x


----------



## bathbabe

Born at 36weeks weighing 5lb 12oz, weighed 6lb 2oz on his due date


----------



## Bumblebee20

He weighed 4.8oz when born and at full term he was 6lbs


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Ellie was 4lb 3oz at birth (6 weeks early del due to absent end-diastolic flow) but droppped to 3lbs 1oz after 4 days of birth and she was 4lb 7oz on the 1st Dec 8 days before her due date and is now 9lb 6oz today xx


----------

